# 1942 Longines



## Steve66 (Sep 30, 2010)

This longines has a 12L movement and is numbered 6437174 dating it to either 1942 or 1943.

However, can anyone tell me if this dial is correct or if it is a fake?


----------



## Steve66 (Sep 30, 2010)

I have since been informed by Longines (UK) and Longines (Switzerland) that this is a genuine dial. (Happy Days)


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

The aging of the hands and dial certainly suggested it hadn't been toyed with, but getting it confirmed from the source clears things up.

Later,

William


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Nice watch BTW! Not sure about whether or not I'd want that dial re-finished - whilst it's original, it's almost unreadable as well :to_become_senile:

Hard Decision, that one


----------



## Steve66 (Sep 30, 2010)

In the light of day it is surprisingly easy to read, the photo does make it look rather dark though.

I must say that I have found both Longines(UK) and Longines(Switzerland) to be extremely helpful 10/10

This is a copy of the reply I had from Switzerland.

-------------------------------------------------

We have pleasure in giving you below the information we found in our old, hand-written production register regarding your LONGINES watch.

#serial number 6â€™437â€™174 wristwatch in stainless steel with leather band

It has a movement caliber 12.68N (12L is USA reference caliber)

It was invoiced to Messrs Longines-Wittnauer Watch Co in New-York, who were for many years our agents for the USA, on 19.10.1942.

-------------------------------------------------

Another vintage Swiss watch manufacturer that I emailed took 3 months to reply!! (I forgot what I had asked them, that reply took so long)

I cannot recommend Longines customer service enough :notworthy:


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

mel said:


> Nice watch BTW! Not sure about whether or not I'd want that dial re-finished - whilst it's original, it's almost unreadable as well :to_become_senile:
> 
> Hard Decision, that one


The dial should be left alone, it is after all a piece of history.

Would you refinish the mona lisa?

I for one would value originallity over a refinish.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Actually, I would re-finish the Mona Lisa - that smirk annoys me, I suspect she is hiding either - no teeth, or rotting stumps :lol:

Seriously, there comes a point where re-finishing a dial to original standards overtakes history *if the watch is to be used for it's intended purpose* - :yes:

Fine if you only want it to sit in a display and be looked at as a piece of history, but a watch that you can't read the time on is useless as a timepiece and "not fit for purpose" - I've pieces that have come in with yellowed darkened crystals to the point where you can't see through them - do you think changing those is wrong also?







Each has to be a considered decision taken as things happen - as long as something is bearably useable, then that's fine, but as it becomes non-useable, then replacement/refurb needs to be thought about if you wish to continue regular use!

Steve, meant to add - birth year watch for me - so it'll creak a bit just like me :lol:


----------



## Walnuts (Apr 20, 2010)

Steve66 said:


> In the light of day it is surprisingly easy to read, the photo does make it look rather dark though.
> 
> I must say that I have found both Longines(UK) and Longines(Switzerland) to be extremely helpful 10/10
> 
> ...


Does that mean, right in the middle of World War 2, when ships were routinely being sunk by U-Boats and cargo wasn't yet sent by plane that Switzerland were still shipping watches across the atlantic? If so then :notworthy:


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Lovely watch and great to hear about Longines excellent customer service. I have a soft spot for Longines and it's always reassuring to hear they value their heritage, unlike seemingly most manufacturers these days.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Ian G0RTF (Jan 28, 2011)

Very nice and interesting thread. I think the issue about restoring watches is like vintage cars. How far do you go? I have a neighbour who has several such, but keeps them in totally original state and a bit tatty. My take on that is that I would restore them to the state they would have been where they were about 10-15 years old and still eminently useable as in the 1930s. The same with watches, renew the crystal but perhaps not more than light renovation (if at all possible) of the dial.

I also like Longines, and have a Flagship L.431 Ultra-Chron which I have maintained in Switzerland because of it's tricky oiling etc. Ian


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Welcome Ian, there's a few callsigns on this forum - ex GM6 and G9 here - I think I'm in general agreement with what you say - my belief is watches should mostly be used/worn, and to me there's no point in keeping something original if you can't use it!









73's de Mel


----------



## Ian G0RTF (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks Mel,

Thanks for your welcome, you can't mistake a callsign can you?

We often find ourselves in Switzerland and sometimes in Schaffhausen, the home of IWC and various others. There I discovered a watchmaker by the name of Ãœli Preisig who used to be a Meister Uhrmacher at IWC and who now now produces in very small numbers his own beautiful watches (Preisig) based naturally enough on developed Valjoux movements. I bought one of them some years back which is interesting because it is the only watch made anywhere with the days in Swiss-German dialect (not just German). A real Swiss watch for the Swiss!

Ian, G0RTF


----------

